# قضية أزدراء دينى ضد عمرو بن العاص وآخرين ..!!



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*أمامنا نحن (......) وكيل نيابة " الأديان" – ( قسم أزدراء أول ) - حضر الى سراى النيابة المواطن المذكور أدناه *
*وبمناسبة وجوده أمامنا شرعنا فى سؤاله :*​

*س: أسمك وسنك وعنوانك ؟*
*ج: عبود عبده عبود – السن 1433 سنة – محل الأقامة شمال القاهرة*

*س:ما هو سبب وجودك فى سراى نيابات الأزدارء ؟*
*ج: جئت للشكاية ضد المدعو / عمرو بن العاص وآخرين ...*

*س: وماهى تفاصيل شكواك ؟* 
*ج: فى عام 20من الهجرة خرج المشكو فى حقه عمرو بن العاص الى مصر والأسكندرية على رأس جيش قاصداً غزوها وأستطاع طرد الرومان وأحتلال البلاد وفرض عقيدة جديدة جاء بها من مكة *

*س: وما هو وجه الضرر الواقع عليك من جراء هذا ؟*
*ج: مع فرض العقيدة الجديدة تم تقسيم أهل مصر وفرض الدين الجديد بقوة السلاح ..*

*س: وهل لديك من مستندات تُثبت بها صحة زعمك ؟*
*ج: نعم وقد جاء فى تاريخ الأمم والملوك أن **الخليفة عُمر قال لعمرو بن العاص خيِّروا من في أيديكم من السبى بين الإسلام وبين دين قومه فمن اختار منهم الإسلام فهو من المسلمين له ما لهم وعليه ما عليهم ومن اختار دين قومه وُضع عليه من الجزية** !!*

*س: وما هو سبب تقديم شكواك ؟*
*ج: أتهم المشكو فى حقه عمرو بن العاص وآخرين بازدراء الأديان *

*س: وكيف ارتكب المشكو فى حقه هذه التهمة ؟*
*ج: بفرض عقيدته فرضاً على أهل مصر وأزدراء كل من لا يعتنقها بفرض الجزية عليهم ومن ثََم أضطر أهل البلد للخضوع لعقيدة المحتل الجديد خاصة وأنهم كانوا من السبايا الضعفاء *

*س: وما هو وجه الضرر الواقع عليك من جراء هذا الأزدراء كما تدعى ؟*
*ج: أريد ان أختار عقيدتى بملء الحرية دون أن أًرِثُها*
*أو أرث أى ضعف من جدودى*

*س : وهل ثمة من منعك من هذا ؟*
*ج: نعم ..نتيجة للأزدراء الذى وقع على جدودى أضطر جدودى أن يسجلوننى فى خانة الأسلام دون أى رأى منى أو أختيار *
*ولما قررت الأختيار مُنعت منه *

*س: من الذى منعك من هذا الأختيار ؟*
*ج: المجتمع المُزدَرى بسبب المُحتل..أنا لآ أملك حرية أختيار عقيدتى سلطوا السيف على رقبتى ومنعونى من الأيمان بغير ما يؤمنوا هم به ..*
*يريدوننى أن أحيا منافقاُ ...جباناً ...بشخصية مزدوجة..*
*لايهمهم لإن كنت مؤمناً حقاً من عدمه ....لايهم ألا أن آتي ربهم مُجبراً راكعاً ساجداً مبسملاً محوقلاً شاهداً لرسوله وكفى ...*
*مع انهم يقولون أنه قال : إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم !!*

*س: هل حاولت تغيير عقيدتك ولم تفلح ؟*
*ج: العقيدة موجودة بداخلى ولكنها تتطلب شرطاً جوهرياُ لا أستطيع ان أوافيه فى بلدى *

*س: وما هو هذا الشرط ؟*
*ج: أن أتعمد*

*س:هل حاولت ومنعك أحد ؟*
*ج: أحدهم عرض على المساعدة ولكنه تراجع مُتحفظاً ..ربما قاموا بتهديده ربما تعرض لمشاكل لا أعلمها ...ربما خاف منى لا أدرى .. ..ذهبت لأحد الكهنة ولكنه أمتنع عنى فى لطف ..*

*س: من هم الآخرين الذين تشتكيهم مع المدعو عمرو بن العاص ؟*
*ج: عمرو بن العاص أولاً والمجتمع المدنى ثانياً *
*فلولا المشكو فى حقه الأول ما صُنفنا وأضطررنا الى وضع خانة الدين بالبطاقة*

*س: وما هى تفاصيل شكواك من المجتمع المدنى ؟*
*ج: المجتمع المدنى الآن يصنفنى ثلاثة تصنيفات *
*الأولى على أساس أننى مسلم فكتبونى فى خانة الرقم القومى مسلماً ...*
*والثانية صنفونى على أساس أننى عابراً فخرجت من خانة بطاقة الرقم القومى لأدخل خانة بطاقة الرقم المجتمعى ...*
*والثالثة على أساس أننى كافراً فدخلت خانة بطاقة الكُفر وربما أحلوا دمى ..*

*س: وما هو وجه الضرر الواقع عليك من خانات التصانيف المذكورة* ؟ 
*ج: حياتى توقفت ..واريدها أن تستمر ..*
*أريد أن يعرف أولادى لماذا أخترت العقيدة الجديدة وعلى أى أساس ...*
*أريدهم هم أيضاً أن يختاروا وبملء حريتهم ...لا أريدهم أن يرثوا الله مع البطاقة*
*أريد أن أتزوج من فتاة لا يقول لى أهلها يجب ان تكون على دينها ( منذ مولدك ) ..لا أن تأتينا عابراً!!!...*
*نحن نتعاطف مع العابرين ولكنا لا نتزوج منهم ولا نزوجهم ..!!*

*س: وماهى علاقة المشكو فى حقه بهذا ؟*
*ج: هو من تسبب فى كل هذا ...فالعابرون مزدَرون فى بلادنا وغيرهم الكثير *
*العابرون جل ما يأخذونه هو التعاطف من فئة ...*
*والأزدراء والتكفير من الفئة الأخرى...*
*لا أريد أن يعطف علىِّ أحد *
*ولا أريد أن يحتقرنى ويُكفرنى أحد ..*
*لماذا ألجأ الى بلد غير بلدى من أجل أن أستكمل مشوار عقيدتى وأتمه ؟*
*لماذا تزدرينى بلادى ويزدرينى اهل بلادى ..؟! *

*س: هل لديك أقوال أخرى ؟*
*ج: نعم دعونا لمرة واحدة نختار حياتنا كما رسمها لنا الرب أختياراً...*
*أكتبونى فى خانة البطاقة ربانياً ...*
*اريد أن تُدونها هكذا .. *
*لآ تصنفونى ..*
*لا مسلماً ولا كافراً *
*ولا حتى عابراً ...*
*أكتبونى ربانياً...*
*وكفاكم لنا ازدراءاً ...*

*تمت أقواله ووقع أمامنا ....*
*السيد / رئيس نيابة الأديان للنظر والتصرف ؛*​ 

*تأشيرة الرئيس ؛ *
*تحول القضية الى محكمة جنح الأديان - قسم أزدراء أول - جلسة تلاتين منه ؛*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*وفى يوم جلسة تلاتين منه !!*​

*مية تمانية وأربعيييييييييييين ...*
*عبود عبده عبود ضد عمرو بن العاص وآخرين ...*
*= طلباتك يا أستاذ ؟*
*- نفس الوارد بعريضة الدعوى ياريس*
*= آخر الجلسة *
*آخر الجلسسسسسسسسسسسسسة ...*

*قالها وزعق بها الحاجب من ورائه ...ثم رفع الجلسة لأداء صلاة الظهر *
*فأستبشرت خيراً ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*عادت الجلسة لسماع الأحكام ....وزعق الحاجب ..*
*إسمع أحكاااااااااااااااااااااااااام ...*
*مية تمانية وأربعييين ...**رفض** الدعوى ...*
*لوفاة** المشكو فى حقهما *
*عمرو بن العاص*
*والمجتمع المدنى *
*مع إلزام المدعى بالمصاريف*
*رُفعت الجلسة*
*رُفعت الجلسسسسسسسسسسسسة ....*​​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه ؟
انت سردت مشكله مهمه جدا 
بيمر بيها اغلب المسلميين العابرين
وكل المسيحين بسبب الاضطهاد 
فهم كافرين رغم ايمانهم باله واحد لا شريك له

نحن لا يهمنا رأي الاخرين في قوة ايمانا

ولكننا نريد ان نحيا بحريه كما خلقنا الله احرار

فهل هؤلاء يعرفوا معني حريه الاديان حقا ؟
كما يزعم قرانهم
" لكم دينكم ولي ديني "
ام انه مجرد شعار فقط يهمسون بيه عندما يفلس الحوار والكلام
امام من يحاروهم

لا اعلم متي ينفذوا حقا ما يقولون ؟

ولكني اثق كل الثقه ان اراده الله هي ما ستكون
مهما طالت السنين والايام


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*مطلوب منك استئناف الحكم أمام المحكمة الإلهية مع ضم متهمين جدد وهم
1- محمد بن عبد الله .... بصفته المحرض على ما جاء فى دعواك
2- إله القرآن .....بصفته المتهم الرئيسى بما ضمه فى كتابه من نصوص غير دستورية إلهية يدعو فيها إلى قتل وقتال من لا يؤمن بما خطه فى كتابه ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مطلوب منك استئناف الحكم أمام المحكمة الإلهية مع ضم متهمين جدد وهم*
> *1- محمد بن عبد الله .... بصفته المحرض على ما جاء فى دعواك*
> *2- إله القرآن .....بصفته المتهم الرئيسى بما ضمه فى كتابه من نصوص غير دستورية إلهية يدعو فيها إلى قتل وقتال من لا يؤمن بما خطه فى كتابه ....*


*للأسف يا أستاذى ...*
*لا يوجد أستئناف لقضية مرفوضة ...*
*طالما رفضها القاضى لا يحق لنا أى أستئناف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *للأسف يا أستاذى ...*
> *لا يوجد أستئناف لقضية مرفوضة ...*
> *طالما رفضها القاضى لا يحق لنا أى أستئناف *



*عليك إذن أن ترفعها من جديد بالدائرة المذكورة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مطلوب منك استئناف الحكم أمام المحكمة الإلهية مع ضم متهمين جدد وهم
> 1- محمد بن عبد الله .... بصفته المحرض على ما جاء فى دعواك
> 2- إله القرآن .....بصفته المتهم الرئيسى بما ضمه فى كتابه من نصوص غير دستورية إلهية يدعو فيها إلى قتل وقتال من لا يؤمن بما خطه فى كتابه ....*



وهناك ايضا متهمين اخرون استاذي
1- خوف بعض المسيحين من مساعده العابرين بسبب ظروف البلد
غير مدركين بان هذه رسالتهم في الارض وبان هناك من يهتم بيهم ولن يتركهم مهما تعرضوا لمشاكل
2- بعض المسيحين الذي يرفضوا التعامل مع العابرين خوفا من عدم صدقهم ناسيين بان الله هوكاشف القلوب وفاحص الكلي 
3- بعض المسيحين الذين يرفضوا زواج بناتهم واولادهم بالعابرين المتعمدين وسافرهم خارج البلد معهم
................... الخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهناك ايضا متهمين اخرون استاذي
> 1- خوف بعض المسيحين من مساعده العابرين بسبب ظروف البلد
> غير مدركين بان هذه رسالتهم في الارض وبان هناك من يهتم بيهم ولن يتركهم مهما تعرضوا لمشاكل
> 2- بعض المسيحين الذي يرفضوا التعامل مع العابرين خوفا من عدم صدقهم ناسيين بان الله هوكاشف القلوب وفاصح الكلي
> ...



*بل يوجد متهم آخر بغاية الخطورة .... الكنيسة بجناحيها, الشرقي منها والغربي, بعدم وضع الصفة الحقيقية لتلك العقيدة الجديدة, وذلك للحفاظ على الرياسة الأرضية للكنيسة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهناك ايضا *متهمين اخرون* استاذي
> 1- خوف بعض المسيحين من مساعده العابرين بسبب ظروف البلد
> غير مدركين بان هذه رسالتهم في الارض وبان هناك من يهتم بيهم ولن يتركهم مهما تعرضوا لمشاكل
> 2- بعض المسيحين الذي يرفضوا التعامل مع العابرين خوفا من عدم صدقهم ناسيين بان الله هوكاشف القلوب وفاصح الكلي
> ...


*ما هم المجتمع المدنى بأسره ...وأنا ألتمس الأعذار لمن يرفض أو يتراجع أو يخاف ...*
*اذا كان المسلم العادى بيخاف*
*فما بالك بغيره ؟*
*المسلم العادى بيتكفر فى المسجد ...فما بالك خارجه*
*أنها قضية أنسانية تستحق من المجتمع كل الأهتمام ...*
*المجتمع الذى يرث ( الله ) على البطاقة ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عليك إذن أن ترفعها من جديد بالدائرة المذكورة*


*يجب ادخال متهمين جُدد فيها ...ولكن ابن عبد الله لديه من الأتباع مايكفى لملء الأرض غباء *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بل يوجد متهم آخر بغاية الخطورة .... الكنيسة بجناحيها, الشرقي منها والغربي, بعدم وضع الصفة الحقيقية لهذه العقيدة وذلك للحفاظ على الرياسة الأرضية للكنيسة *




الرياسة الارضيه للكنيسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اعذرني ابي الغالي لم افهم ما المقصود بتلك الجمله
فهل يمكنك التوضيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يجب ادخال متهمين جُدد فيها ...ولكن ابن عبد الله لديه من الأتباع مايكفى لملء الأرض غباء *



*قاضى تلك الدائرة معروف عنه أنه ذو السلطان على كافى ساكنى الأرض ... بل ومن فى السماء أيضا .... فارفع دعواك أمامه .... فأنه الذى يفتح ولا أحد يغلق ... ويغلق فلا أحد يفتح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الرياسة الارضيه للكنيسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اعذرني ابي الغالي لم افهم ما المقصود بتلك الجمله
> فهل يمكنك التوضيح



*فى بداية الدعوة المحمدية ... كان قد حدث أنشقاق الكنيسة ... لأسباب سياسية صاغوها بمسببات لاهوتية .... السبب كان من يملك السلطة على الكنيسة ... كرسى بطرس فى روما ... أم كرسى مارمرقص بالأسكندرية ...
ومن كان رئيسا لكرسى مارمرقص .... بارك عمر بن العاص ... بعد ذبحه لشعبه بمصر ... لمجرد أنه أعاده لكرسيه .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قاضى تلك الدائرة معروف عنه أنه ذو السلطان على كافى ساكنى الأرض ... بل ومن فى السماء أيضا .... فارفع دعواك أمامه .... فأنه الذى يفتح ولا أحد يغلق ... ويغلق فلا أحد يفتح *


*قد سَمَع ...*
*وأثق أنه سيُيسر لى الطريق ...كما ظهر لى أول مرة ...*
*وبعدُها ...*


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2012)

*منذ ستة اشهر .. كنت اتحدث الى احد الكتاب الرهبان الذى كنت اشعر بقداسته كلما قرأت احد كتبه.. للمساعدة فى تعميد فتاه .. فكان رده الذى اخرجنى عن حدود اللياقه :
- يابنتى .. العابرين طبيعى يواجهوا تجارب وصعوبات .. وطبيعى اننا منقبلش تعميدهم .. عشان المشاكل اللى هنقابلها

وعجبى على الكنيسه ...!!!!! *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*يا اخوانا دى قضية أفتراضية تتتعرض للمجتمع المدنى بأسره ...*
*لم أقصد الكنيسة ولكننى أقصد فكرنا الذى يورث للأجيال *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان عبود طارح الموضوع 
عشان نبحث عن حل للعابرين 

فهل من حلول لدينا للمساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اعتقد ان عبود طارح الموضوع
> عشان نبحث عن حل للعابرين
> 
> فهل من حلول لدينا للمساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لا يانينفين*
*مش عشان نبحث عن حل ....*
*عشان نشوف اللى احنا مش شايفينه ...*
*ناس بتتهم واحد بالأزدراء لمجرد انه مثل فيلم كشف قعر المجتمع*
*هو ده دورنا ودور الأجيال الجديدة *
*كشف المستور *
*حرية الأعتقاد والأختيار ...*
*التحرر من الباليات المتوارثة عبر جدود الجدود*
*فضح الشياطين*


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اعتقد ان عبود طارح الموضوع
> عشان نبحث عن حل للعابرين
> 
> فهل من حلول لدينا للمساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ماهى انواع الحلول التى تقصدينها :*
*ان كنتى تقصدى المساعده الماديه .. فهى متوفره بنسبه ليست قليله *
*ان كنتى تقصدى المشوره والعون النفسى .. فهو متوفر ايضاً .. *
*وان كنتى تقصدى الزواج .. فعليك اولاً المرور من باب الكنيسه .. وقبول العابر وتعميده .. وهنا تكمن النقطه .. التى ناقشناها كثيراً .. ولا جديد منها .. *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2012)

راااائعه رااائعه يا عبود بالفعل شهاده رااااااائعه و فوق من راائعه...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهى انواع الحلول التى تقصدينها :*
> *ان كنتى تقصدى المساعده الماديه .. فهى متوفره بنسبه ليست قليله *
> *ان كنتى تقصدى المشوره والعون النفسى .. فهو متوفر ايضاً .. *
> *وان كنتى تقصدى الزواج .. فعليك اولاً المرور من باب الكنيسه .. وقبول العابر وتعميده .. وهنا تكمن النقطه .. التى ناقشناها كثيراً .. ولا جديد منها .. *​


*لا ياوايت القصة مش كدة ...مش ده المقصود ...*
*المقصود انه حتى العابر يجد نوعاً من أنواع الأزدراء غير المقصود ...*
*والأزدراء هنا هو شعوره بالشفقة من غيره ...*
*مشكلة المجتمع ومفاهيم موروثة ...ليس إلا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> راااائعه رااائعه يا عبود بالفعل شهاده رااااااائعه و فوق من راائعه...


*مرسيه عملاقتنا اللغوية ...*
*ليست شهادة ولكنها قضيتنا جميعا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ياوايت القصة مش كدة ...مش ده المقصود ...*
> *المقصود انه حتى العابر يجد نوعاً من أنواع الأزدراء غير المقصود ...*
> *والأزدراء هنا هو شعوره بالشفقة من غيره ...*
> *مشكلة المجتمع ومفاهيم موروثة ...ليس إلا *



*أنه ليس ازدراء ..... بل هو عجز وقلة إيمان .....
مشكلة المسيحيين أنهم يقبلون المسيحية ويرفضون صليبها .... فيفرغون المسيحية من محتواها ... ويظنون أنهم بعد ذلك أنهم مسيحيين ..... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2012)

هى شهاده و حملت معها قضيت كل العابرين


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنه ليس ازدراء ..... بل هو عجز وقلة إيمان .....
> مشكلة المسيحيين أنهم يقبلون المسيحية ويرفضون صليبها .... فيفرغون المسيحية من محتواها ... ويظنون أنهم بعد ذلك أنهم مسيحيين ..... *




حقا استاذي ما قلته
هذا هو الرفض الناتج عن الخوف وقله الايمان


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2012)

سماعات سماعات مش هنعرف نقيم ولا ايه !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> سماعات سماعات مش هنعرف نقيم ولا ايه !


*حبيبى مرورك تقييم فى حد ذاته ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2012)

*مشكلة بلا حل ولن تجد لها حل سوى فى دولة علمانية 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*نحتاج أولا أن نؤمن بالقضيه ولكى لا نظلم أنفسنا هذا ليس موقف يخص شخص أو اشخاص 
هناك موقف عام للمجتمع من حرية العقيده 
ننادى بها بدون ايمان بأحقية اى شخص أن يختار عقيدته 
مع العلم أن الجميع يعلم ويؤمن بأنه لا ارضى سيحاسب امام الله عن اختيار اى شخص غيره مهما كان قريب منه
ما فائدة ايمان ظاهرى زائف لمسلم هو مسيحى فى قلبه والعكس
وما يضيرنى أو يفيدنى ان يختار مسلم ان يكون مسيحى أو العكس
القضية شائكه وتحتاج لزمن لكى تتغير عقولنا وافكارنا
ف النهايه لا الوم اى طرف على رأيه لانها موروثات تحتاج لتغيير جزرى ولوقت طوييل للقضاء عليها
موضوعك وطريقة عرضه يا عبود تحتاج لاكثر من تقييم
متابعه
يثبت​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2012)

*ازدراء العابرين من بعض المسيحين او الاحساس بالشفقة دة إن دل على شئ يدل على الغباء المتأصل فينا .... ازاى اشعر بالشفقة على انسان قدر يختار المسيحية بكامل ارادته و بيحاول يحارب الكون عشانه فى مقابل انى وارثه على البطاقة حتى و إن كنت مؤمن بالمسيحية و متدين و غيره .. أنا لسة موصلتش لمرحلة انى اختار المسيحية و افضلها عن غيرها .. حتى لو درست الاسلام فأنا هدرسه بوجهة نظر مسيحية بحتة و مش مخيرة فى الموضوع دة اوى لانى و انا صغيرة رضعت المسيحية و بقت قوانينها قوانين حياتى و فكرى .... 
موضوع رائع يا عبود بجد ... ربنا يقويك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا يا شقاوة ....*
*دايما " بتطهرى " الموضوع بمشاركاتك الجميلة ...*
*محتاجين فعلا " نتطعم " بـ " أنتى" أزدراء ...خاصة من الجماعات أياهم اللى " مكممين " نفسنا *


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2012)

لاسف احنا داخلين فى نفق مظلم نتيجة سيطرة الاسلامين على مقاليد البلد حاليا


----------



## TELLER (29 أبريل 2012)

موضوع حساسية اختلاف العقائد والانتقال بينها موجود فى كل المجتمعات وارقاها
فلماذا تقحم عمر بن العاص فى هذا الموضوع
الذى بدونه وبدون جيشه لما كان هناك ارثوذكسية فى مصر
ولاصبح مصيرها مثل مصير الهنود الحمر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> موضوع حساسية *اختلاف العقائد* والانتقال بينها موجود فى كل المجتمعات وارقاها


*مظبوط يا تيللر ...ولكن كيف يتم التعامل معهم ؟؟؟*
*هذا هو السؤال ...أنت قلت أرقى المجتمعات ..ولم أجد اى مجتمع راق يستوقفنى ليفتش فى هويتى الدينية*
*لم أجد جواز سفر واحد وضعت فيه خانة الديانة !!!*
*لم أحصل على تأشيرة مكتوب عليها ( مسلم ) أو تأشيرة مختومة بختم ( تم تحفظيه القرآن ) (!!!) كما يحدث فى بعض تأشيرات الدول الأخرى*



> فلماذا تقحم عمر بن العاص فى هذا الموضوع


*سأضع لك دليلى ( التاريخى ) الذى قدمته فى عرض قضيتى* 



> الذى بدونه وبدون جيشه لما كان هناك ارثوذكسية فى مصر


 *قضيتى هى حرية الأعتقاد وليست الأرثوذكسية ولا الأسلام ..أنا أعتقدت فى شئ ومن حقى أن أعطى لهذا المعتقد حقه وأستوفيه ...لا أن يسلبنى المجتمع هذا الحق طالما..*
*من حقى ان أرى ربى كما رأيته وارانى هو نفسه لا كما يراه الآخرون ...*


> ولاصبح مصيرها مثل مصير الهنود الحمر


 *كلام فيه شئ من ضرب الودع والتنجيم !!!*
*ولماذا لا تقول لأصبح مصيرها قبطية أو فرعونية ؟*
*أشمعنى الهنود الحمر يعنى ؟ إبادة تقصد ؟*
*مصر لا ولن تُباد ..لسنا شعباً طُفيلى بل شعباً له حضارة عميقة وجذور لن تراها على مر التاريخ ...*
*أسعدنى مرورك   *


----------



## TELLER (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مظبوط يا تيللر ...ولكن كيف يتم التعامل معهم ؟؟؟*
> *هذا هو السؤال ...أنت قلت أرقى المجتمعات ..ولم أجد اى مجتمع راق يستوقفنى ليفتش فى هويتى الدينية*
> *لم أجد جواز سفر واحد وضعت فيه خانة الديانة !!!*
> *لم أحصل على تأشيرة مكتوب عليها ( مسلم ) أو تأشيرة مختومة بختم ( تم تحفظيه القرآن ) (!!!) كما يحدث فى بعض تأشيرات الدول الأخرى*
> ...


 
*هو صحيح  انت مؤلف البالى بالك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *هو صحيح انت مؤلف البالى بالك*


 *قصدك الفيلم ؟؟* ..*لأ ...*
*الا اذا كنت تقصد عمرو بن العاص !!*
*سأرد على مشاركتك بس مش عايزينه يتقلب حوار أسلامى*
*عشان ضد قوانين القسم هنا ...*
*التاريخ الذى يقول فلان قال ورد علان عليه بكذا ..ورأى فلان كذا
يبقى تاريخ مؤلف حسب السياسات والتوجهات حينها *
*حسب فقه السلاطين ...*
*المهم النتيجة ...أو كما نقول ( العبرة بالخواتيم ) ..*
*سأرد على حضرتك بخصوص ترك المسيحيين على دينهم*
*بعدما اسرد لك التاريخ كما هو مدون فى الطبرى ...*
*ملحوظة :*
*نتحدث هنا عن أزمة مجتمع مدنى ولا علاقة لنا بلعيبة الكورة ..*


----------

